# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Syri i Artë  2013. Pjesa I. -Vende.

## BvizioN

Votimet ne kete pjese te konkursit jane mbyllur. 
Faleminderojme te gjithe pjesmarresit gjithashtu ata qe kane perdorur pak kohe nga koha e tyre ne konsiderimin dhe vleresimin e fotografive. 
Ne tablot me poshte keni rezultatet e votimeve si dhe votat tuaja ne menyre te detajuar. 

Fotografia qe u kualifikua per pjesen finale te konkursit eshte *Dubrovnik Qyeti i Vjeter*. 
Nga ky moment, tema eshte e hapur per komente nga anetaret qe kane votuar per keto fotografi. 

PS: Mos harroni te pregaditeni per pjesen e dyte te konkursit, ne Mars.

----------


## BvizioN

*Fotografia 1: Udhetime Endrrash*

----------

nurie dika (11-11-2015)

----------


## BvizioN

*Fotografia 2: Natyre ne Paqe*

----------

nurie dika (11-11-2015)

----------


## BvizioN

*Fotografia 3: Dubrovnik Qyteti i Vjeter*

----------

nurie dika (11-11-2015)

----------


## BvizioN

*Fotografia 4: Rrugica e yjeve artificial*

----------

nurie dika (11-11-2015)

----------


## BvizioN

*Fotografia 5: Qyteti Poshte Bedenave*

----------

nurie dika (11-11-2015)

----------


## BvizioN

*Fotografia 6:  Mali i Tartarit*

----------

nurie dika (11-11-2015)

----------


## BvizioN

Keto jane 6 fotografite konkuruese per kete pjese. Vleresim te mbare dhe suksese konkuruesve. Ju lumte syri i arte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Me ne fund!! Yay! lol. Njera me pelqeu menjehere. Spo e them sepse te tjerat dua ti shoh me mire nga comp ne shtepi qe te jap nje vleresim me te drejte nga ana ime. Urime te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po filloj e para.
Pa hezitim vota ime shkon per...
Fotografia 6: Mali i Tartarit  5 pike
Fotografia 3: Dubrovnik Qyteti i Vjeter  3 pike
Fotografia 4: Rrugica e yjeve artificial  1 pike*

----------


## PINK

zgjedhja ime:

5 pike- Mali i Tartarit
3 pike- Udhetim endrrash
1 pike- Dubrovnik, qytet i vjeter.

----------


## alketi83

Te gjitha te bukura por me duhet te vecoje 3 atehere

5 pike fotoja # 3 Dubrovnik, qytet i vjeter. 
3 pike fotoja # 1 Udhetim endrrash
1 pike fotoja # 6 Mali i Tartarit

----------


## Elonesaa

*Fotografia  5 Qyteti  posht   Bedenave - 5  pike 
Fotografia 2 Natyre  ne  paqe - 3  pike
Fotografia 4Rugica  te  yjeve  artificiale 1 pike* 


*Komplimnete  pper  fotot  te  gjitha  shume  tbukra*

----------


## Force-Intruder

*Foto 6* _"Mali i Tartarit"_ -  *5 Pike*
*Foto 3* _"Dubrovnik - Qyteti i Vjeter"_ -  *3 Pike*

Piken e fundit nuk mund t'a perfshij ne votim pasi nuk e shoh te udhes.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Fotografia 3: Dubrovnik Qyteti i Vjeter - 5 pike
Fotografia 6: Mali i Tartarit - 3 pike
Fotografia 2: Natyre ne Paqe - 1 pike

----------


## B@Ne

Foto nr.3 =>  5 pike
Foto nr.1 =>  3 pike 
Foto nr.6 => 1 pike

----------


## xfiles

Une votoj:

Foto 6 "Mali i Tartarit" - 3 Pike

nuk ia vlen te votosh te tjerat.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Fotografia 6     "Mali i Tartarit"                           -      5 pikë
Fotografia 4      " Rrugica e yjeve 'artificial' "         -       3 pikë
Fotografia 1      "Udhëtime ëndrrash"                    -       1 pikë

----------


## Marya

Foto 3 dubrovnik 5 pike
Foto 1 udhetim enderrash 3 pike
Foto 2natyre ne paqe 1 pike

----------


## Toffee

1. *Mali i Tartarit*                 5 pike
2. *Dubrovnik, qytet i vjeter*  3 pike
3. *Udhetim endrrash*           1 pike

----------

